

How To Setup Your Own Open Source AVR Toolchain in Linux - pmorici
http://therandombit.blogspot.com/2009/07/atmel-avr-development-in-linux.html

======
st3fan
Cool stuff. If you are on debian or ubuntu then you can also install the avr-
gcc and friends package. On OS X I use the excellent CrossPack for AVR from
the guys at ObDev. Check <http://obdev.at/products/crosspack/index.html>

------
rabidsnail
Has anybody tried coding in something other than C or asm for avr? There are
some lisps that generate C code that might work (like gambit scheme), but I
haven't heard of anybody trying them.

~~~
blackguardx
There are several Forth compilers for the AVR. Forth has all the extensibility
of Lisp, but can be very low level if it needs to be. It seems like the
perfect match for microcontrollers.

<http://amforth.sourceforge.net/>

